# First Macro Photos



## SpenserEller (Apr 4, 2021)

I recently acquired a macro lens. These are some of my first attempts at macro photography. I'm really looking forward to the summer so I can try out the lens on more insects.








Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 4, 2021)

Number one for me.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 4, 2021)

Not bad, #1 for me, too.


----------



## SpenserEller (Apr 5, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Number one for me.....





K9Kirk said:


> Not bad, #1 for me, too.


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------

